# Watery diarrhoea how long before prokolin helps?



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi all,
Just wondered if someone can give me some advice.
Jack who is 16, has had watery diarrhoea on/off since Monday night. I stopped his usual food and yesterday gave two doses (2mls) of prokolin one in morning and one at about 4.30. He is having chicken only. He had one episode of the diarrhoea very runny but not as watery after the prokolin and has eaten only chicken but did go out for an hr yesterday morning and today. The only thing that seems to upset his tummy is if he sneaks a few of Tiggy or Beckham's gocat biscuits which he did Sunday or Monday. 
He seems okay in himself he's drinking and weeing okay. I did buy some different food from zooplus which he tried recently so maybe that could have caused this.
He hasn't had prokolin today yet as I've been at work and when I came home my mum wasn't well so been trying to help her. Jack has just had another episode of the watery diarrhoea, I am wondering how long to give prokolin before we see an improvement? Vet is closed now.
He did vomit a couple of times but brought up quite a large hairball Monday bless him.
Thanks for any advice. I'm getting worried as he's older. He's quite a big cat so maybe he needs more prokolin than I'm giving? 
Xx


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

Has he seen a vet about this at all? Due to his age and the fact that you have also said he has recently been vomiting, you really need to get him checked out at the vet's, if you haven't done so already.


----------



## BlessedbyJack (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi
Thanks for the reply. 
I tried ringing the vet but they are closed.
He hasn't been vomiting since but the diarrhoea is worrying me.


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

You will need to keep with the chicken until he firms up, also I would keep him in just incase he is dining out elsewhere! 

I would call the vets and make an appointment for a check up, especially considering his age. It could well be from changing the foods, did you do it slowly ie a spoon at a time mixed with his normal food? However 3 days is a long time to have a runny bum so would defiantly take him in for a check up..

Hope he feels better soon..


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

BlessedbyJack said:


> Hi all,
> Just wondered if someone can give me some advice.
> Jack who is 16, has had watery diarrhoea on/off since Monday night. I stopped his usual food and yesterday gave two doses (2mls) of prokolin one in morning and one at about 4.30. He is having chicken only. He had one episode of the diarrhoea very runny but not as watery after the prokolin and has eaten only chicken but did go out for an hr yesterday morning and today. The only thing that seems to upset his tummy is if he sneaks a few of Tiggy or Beckham's gocat biscuits which he did Sunday or Monday.
> He seems okay in himself he's drinking and weeing okay. I did buy some different food from zooplus which he tried recently so maybe that could have caused this.
> ...


Usually on Pro texin pro Kolin and a light resting easily digestible diet like boiled or grilled chicken no skin its full of fat, or boiled white fish, no skin check for small bones and a bit of fresh cooked plain boiled rice, you usually se some sort of improvement in about 24/36 hours if not completely back to normal, as long as its improving then I just keep mine on it until normal and maybe for an extra day to make sure, then back on normal food.

I know mines dogs not cats but I would have expected improvement by now.
If he is still the same and taking age into consideration personally I would take him along to be checked.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Could it be connected to the hot weather, one of mine had a couple of episodes of watery diarrhoea, for the first time ever, shes 11, but it soon passed, I think all the cats were affected by the heat, but all fine now


----------

